# VA classes for special needs



## wborn (Mar 9, 2012)

I know that the Veteran's Administration (Birmingham, AL) held classes for vets with special needs. I know of someone (since passed away) who had macular degeneration and could barely see. He was able to take some classes to enable him to continue to use his wood working machines. However, I do not have particular info on what he learned or how successful the classes were. It is something to check into. Maybe they have classes for other special need vets.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

wborn said:


> I know that the Veteran's Administration (Birmingham, AL) held classes for vets with special needs. I know of someone (since passed away) who had macular degeneration and could barely see. He was able to take some classes to enable him to continue to use his wood working machines. However, I do not have particular info on what he learned or how successful the classes were. It is something to check into. Maybe they have classes for other special need vets.


Since no-one replied to this...

I, too, am a disabled veteran. I can't speak on the VA in AL, but from own experience with the VA here in WA. They do have classes and activities for rehab and keeping a body/mind fresh. Some are through the Wounded Warrior Project, while some are through whoever is involved with the residency/domiciliary (they are there and up on the campus info), while others through Vocational Rehab Office. Some classes seem to just appear. Some classes are suggested by veterans to who might sponsor them... The classes and activities are a local affair. Meaning it's different for each facility.

At my local VA, if you want a class, suggest it. To find out about others, I look at the bulletin boards and ask around. My experience, if you don't ask, you'll probably never hear about it. If you do ask for help- well, they helped me. I'm very grateful to them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good point Mike. Next time I am at the John Dingle VA hospital in Detroit I will check into this.


----------



## williamlillis (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this post with us!! 
These VA classes helps to know about veterinary facts and logics. These VA classes organized for special needs where you can avail knowledge about vets.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I believe the DAV also has some of the same types of programs. It might pay to check and see, if you are near one of the larger cities.


----------

